# Good clubs?



## Michael311

What clubs manufacturer would you recommend?


----------



## ebittner

You may want to try 
www.callawaygolf.com/
They are great and they make the big bertha line.


----------



## Michael311

Thank you, ebittner.


----------



## Thumperfive

seriously, I'd ask around - get some personal recommendations from friends or even the caddies... can't go wrong with someone's personal experience, I believe!


----------



## Phreak

Just like ebittner said I would try callaway becasue they make some really good clubs and they have a ton of them for you to buy.


----------



## ma_wilson

Iw ould reccomend Ping and Taylor Made


----------



## fitz-uk

Everyone has their own preference, personally I like mizuno and titleist. I used to use callaway drivers but made the switch a while back.

The only way to find the best club for you is to try them out before you buy them.


----------



## Thumperfive

definitely get the store to let you take a few swings here and there before you buy - if they won't let you, walk out!


----------



## strokin' lefty

Michael311 said:


> What clubs manufacturer would you recommend?


It seems most forget about king cobra. They make some great clubs. They are really forgiving and workable. They have a few different product lines for you to choose the best ball flight, and workability based on your skill level. I would give them a look also. The other guys are right also, it really is a matter of personal preference. Try them out before you buy, because you would hate to end up with some clubs that are useless to you.


----------



## Save the Chief

Club choice is really pretty personal, and depends largely on your skill level. If you're a newer/higher handicapped golfer, I'd go for Callaway (though nothing with the word "tour" attatched to it), Ping (I play with the G5's...VERY forgiving and a fantastic feel), Nike Slingshot OSS (I've hit these and they feel like a dream...a little more loft than some might like, but again it's preference), or (from what i've heard) Taylor Made ra7's (though the pricetag on those is going to run you over $1200). I can't really recommend a bladed club if you're a lower handicap as I've never played with them, but the best thing to do is head out to a golf store and hit a few. If you belong to a private club, it might be a good idea to head out and talk to your head pro as many of them are trained to fit. I was custom fit for my pings by the head pro at my club, and it's the best money i've spent.

Good Luck!


----------



## Homeless

I have a feeling (and it has been happening already...not that there is anything wrong with it mind you) that everyone will recommend the clubs that they themselves own...


----------



## badfinger

I always tell beginners to look for a cavity back design, then look and see what appeals to you. You have to like the look of them if you're going to be standing over them looking for confidence. Hit as many as possible and see what feels best. A lot of golf stores have used sets that they may have a 30 day money back program, so it costs nothing to try a set of irons. Calloway, Taylormade, Ping, King Cobra, Nike all have great clubs, find one you can hit and looks appealing to you. Then, once you've gotten a consistent swing, get fitted for lie and lenght. That will do as much to improve your results as anything.


----------



## Homeless

If you're a beginner or a higher handicapper I would recommend the Nike NDS irons...I hit some at Nevada Bob's the other day and they were sweet and very forgiving. They aren't as forgiving as the slingshots but they're half the price and can be had for $400-$449 (canadian)...


----------



## parpluseagle

*Custom*

Go to a custom certified professional club maker to get a balance set to fit YOU.


----------



## yuetigergolf

*hello*

in my opinion,the golf club you bougt is copy .as we know ,most of golf businessman in American are like to impot many golf clubs from China ,i don't know the reason ,maybe it is very cheap .but i don't think it is good .


----------



## Fore!

parpluseagle said:


> Go to a custom certified professional club maker to get a balance set to fit YOU.


RIGHT NOW!


----------



## yuetigergolf

*How Are You !*

hello .may i recommend a culb manufacture to you ,this manufacure located in Dongguan China ,it had manufacture for those brand like JAZZ ,BROTHERS ,DUNLOP ,PALMER ,MACGREGOR...
If u need to know more details on this manufacture please contact with me .:thumbsup:


----------



## yuetigergolf

*How Are You !*

hello .may i recommend a culb manufacture to you ,this manufacure located in Dongguan China ,it had manufacture for those brand like JAZZ ,BROTHERS ,DUNLOP ,PALMER ,MACGREGOR...
If u need to know more details on this manufacture please contact with me .:thumbsup:


----------



## Police

Id say either callaway or titleist irons... they are both pretty good clubs easy to hit but if not id say cobra


----------

